# Repas fournis par les parents, j'adore !



## Nanou91 (2 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour les collègues,
Je fais un dépannage de quelques semaines avec un petit loulou.
les PE ont choisi de fournir les repas.
Chaque jour quand j'ouvre le petit tupperware, je constate avec dépit que les PE se sont juste contentés de transvaser un petit pot du commerce dedans.
Sûrement pour se donner bonne conscience ou me faire croire que c'est du fait-maison... Mais l'aspect et l'odeur ne trompe pas.
Autant m'apporter le petit pot direct... ça évitera la vaisselle 😂


----------



## booboo (2 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, 
franchement vu ce que un de mes petits a dans sa gamelle souvent, il serait plus content de manger un petit pot du commerce....
Après, quel intérêt de transvaser, c’est toujours un mystère  (ça ferait moins de vaisselle c'est ballot ... ) .


----------



## Capri95 (2 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour !
Vous n'avez rien compris les filles c'est plus classe ! que de fournir le pot du commerce directement.
J'ai une maman qui me donne des pots du commerce, le petit n'apprécie pas mais pas du tout !
Je lui signale en disant que peut-être elle pourrait faire une purée de pomme de terre avec un blanc de poulet finement coupé ( un truc bateau )
Elle me dit "oui c'est une bonne idée, je vous l'apporte demain"
Eh bien j'aurai mieux fait de me taire ! le lendemain un vrai carnage 
J'ouvre le sac pour récupérer le repas et là "oh my good"
1) de la purée en sachet en flocon
2) un blanc de poulet cru
Je lui laisse directement un sms stipulant que de 1 je ne sais pas utilisé de la purée en flocon,( jamais fait de ma vie) n'ayant pas le mode d'emploi sous la main de plus c'était à elle de la faire ! et de 2 que le poulet il fallait qu'elle le cuise.
Elle me répond que pour un sachet il faut utiliser de l'eau et du lait mais qu'elle sait pas les quantités..
Bref ça me gave ! j'ai fait une purée maison pomme de terre - aubergine avec la quantité de viande recommandé pour un petit de son âge.
Je lui ai dit " je m'occupe du repas cette fois-ci et donc il vous sera facturé"
Elle "oui se serait gentille de votre part"
C'était la veille des vacances.. retour des congés et bien sur les petits pots du commerce sont de retour, comme si de rien n'était.
Je n'en parle plus, ça me gave je fais aussi comme si nous n'avions pas eu cette discussion, pas chance pour se petit bonhomme.


----------



## Catie6432 (2 Septembre 2022)

Et comme beaucoup de parents mangent eux aussi quotidiennement des aliments transformés (plat tout fait à réchauffer) ... pas étonnant qu'ils n'aient même pas l'idée de cuire des aliments pour leurs enfants. Et que pour certains ils n'aient aucune notion d'équilibre nutritionnel. Je prépare les déjeuner pour mes accueillis. Un d'entre eux (2 ans en août) mange de bon appétit, du lisse, des morceaux, bref, ce que je lui propose. Chez lui, impossible de lui faire manger des morceaux. Son papa m'en parle il y a quelques jours : "comment faites vous ?" Et bien rien de spécial en fait. "Mais chez nous, on y arrive pas !" Et soudain, il me regarde et me dit sérieusement : ha mais si chez nous aussi il mange des morceaux. Il adore les biscuits apéritifs, vous savez les belin ? Bon ... D'accord, d'accord ... 🥴😁


----------



## Chantou1 (2 Septembre 2022)

De + en + d’enfants mangent des petits pots. Il y a même une collègue qui a eu un entretien en juin avec un Bébé de 7 mois qui avait du coca dans son bib au goûter.


----------



## angèle1982 (2 Septembre 2022)

Ici depuis 5 ans environ ce sont les PE qui apportent pourtant je ne prends que 3.50 euros repas et goûter donc c'est leur choix pas le mien je le précise ici !!! et bien à part une petite qui n'avait pas toujours des repas équilibrés et bien çà peut aller les PE apportent des plats qu'ils cuisinent ... par le passé j'ai eu aussi des raviolis et des knackis les parents adorent donner cela à leur enfant je trouve que c'est trop souvent la même chose bref je m'en fous ROYALEMENT !


----------



## nounoucat1 (2 Septembre 2022)

C'est bien pour ça qu'en cas de difficulté alimentaire chez un petit .il faut connaître les habitudes de la famille


----------



## nounoucat1 (2 Septembre 2022)

Mon dernier accueilli avait des plats préparés par papa très appétissants et cuisinés maison . Son plat préféré pour un petit de 2ans était le pot au feu .


----------



## assmatzam (2 Septembre 2022)

Chantou j'étais en train de manger en même temps que je lisais ta réponse 
Ma mâchoire c'est arrêter net de mastiquer en lisant 

Du coca dans le biberon 🍼 ???????? 

Non mais ils sont pas sérieux ces parents ?


----------



## Chantou1 (2 Septembre 2022)

Et ce bébé qu’elle a depuis fin août complètement en décalé au niveau TOUT.

Il arrive complètement endormi car n’a pas dormi de la nuit 

Pourquoi ? …. Les dents 😂

NON … réponse de l’AM en ayant posé des questions à la maman qui ne donne qu’un bib de soupe donc NORMAL que le bébé ait faim à 22h et donc mange un biscuit ! Et reboit du lait … et ne s’endort qu’à 3 h du mat ! Donc aussi bien gros … 

Donc l’AM a conseillé à la maman de donner à son bébé de 9 mois son bib + du consistant pour passer une bonne nuit et avoir enfin un cycle normal.

Résultat ce matin : la maman hyper heureuse que son enfant ait bien mangé et bien dormi. Que son AM était une « magicienne » … heu NON son AM est « logique » et « lucide »

Et dire que c’est son 2eme et est de nouveau enceinte !


----------



## Chantou1 (2 Septembre 2022)

Et oui Assmatzam c’était hallucinant et c’est son 2eme. Le 1er a 11 ans, celui la 9 mois et un en « construction » !!


----------



## assmatzam (2 Septembre 2022)

Faut quand même pas abuser 

Même moi qui suis pas une grande cuisinière j'arrive à proposer des repas sains et équilibrés aux enfants tous les jours
Ce midi c'était 
Rumsteck haricot beurre 
Fromage et raisins

Y'a rien de compliqué 
Les parents sont de plus en plus fainéants
C'est pour ça que je ne leur laisse pas le choix pour les repas 
C'est moi qui prépare


----------



## Chantou1 (2 Septembre 2022)

Donc tout de suite ma collègue a pensé à son job … vous arrêtez dès que vous êtes en congé maternité ?

« Non non je l’emmènerai avec moi au travail … « 

A fait pareil pour le 2eme ….


----------



## Pity (2 Septembre 2022)

J'ai même eu de la semoule avec un morceau de beurre pour un petit de presque 3 ans 🤬
C'était son seul repas... papa cuisinier !
J'ai pris une photo et envoyé aux parents, en disant " nous aurons une conversation ce soir venez 10mn avant "

Ils sont pris plein la tête par moi !!!
Inadmissible


----------



## Chantou1 (2 Septembre 2022)

De + en + fainéant 🙌 EXACT une ancienne maman m’appelle pour me demander si je connais une femme de ménage + repassage 

OUI mais il faut payer 15€ de l’heure et minimum 3h car très demandé … bla-bla-bla 

Banco je prends …

Et mon mari qui m’avait fait 1 journée de machine à laver samedi … et j’ai tout repassé … ce qui était repassable bien sûr


----------



## Nounic (2 Septembre 2022)

Ah les repas !🥘🍲🍛🥗 vaste sujet à discussions qui n'existait pas il y a quelques années enfin il me semble que l'on n'en parlait pas ou alors je ne me souviens pas. 
Pour ma part je faisais à manger pour tous ou presque et les enfants mangeaient de tout. Depuis 3 ou 4 ans les p.e fournissent mais avec  des petits pots, des assiettes blédi truc, etc ... Comme c'est dommage !
Seule exception la maman de R (10mois) qui varie les purées faites maison avec du goût et de l'odorat : ça donne envie.  
Cette semaine elle a testé des petits pancakes aux légumes car R commence a bien mangé avec les doigts, ainsi que des muffins mais moins réussi. Enfin une maman qui prend le temps de réaliser des plats pour l'alimentation de son enfant !


----------



## Chantou1 (2 Septembre 2022)

Ma copine qui est en AT pro quand je lui raconte ce que font les parents chez mes collègues, ne veut plus reprendre et va tout faire pour être arrêtée pdt 2 ans et ensuite en invalidité (épaule opérée en dec dernier)

Elle se demande comment elle a pu supporter les parents qui font n’importe quoi et c’est vraiment désolant.

C’est elle qui a eu son 1er enfant gardé par une AM et retrouvé mort chez sa nounou qui ne l’avait pas déshabillé… fait dormir avec son gros manteau pour ne pas la réveiller !


----------



## Chantou1 (2 Septembre 2022)

Ah des parents qui demandent des photos à gogo car leur ancienne AM le faisait + compte-rendu sur un cahier … 

Un papa ce matin qui amène son fils de 15 mois et qui pleure car le père hyper stressé transmet évidemment son stress à son fils, dit à ma collègue « ça me déchire » elle lui répond « bah il faut faire AM et le garder » 😂🙌 

Franchement il y a un raz le bol des collègues et en + GROSSE PÉNURIE


----------



## zabeth 1 (2 Septembre 2022)

Et bien "y a du lourd" si je puis dire ! 
Le coca dans le biberon , la purée en sachet et le poulet cru à faire cuire...
C'est ahurissant ! 
pauvres petits, c'est bien triste....
(et dur dur pour les assistantes maternelles...)


----------



## Griselda (2 Septembre 2022)

Il peut être intéressant à un moment de glisser mine de rien qu'il n'y a pas de honte à proposer à son bébé un petit pot du commerce, qu'on n'a pas toujours le temps de préparer du fait maison, que ce que contient le petit pot respecte l'équilibre alimentaire nécessaire à bébé. En bref, je préfère déculpabiliser le PE qui n'aura alors aucune raison de mentir sur la provenance du repas, ce qui soit dit en passant serait mieux parce que:
- dommage de poluer la planête en lavant un contenant pour rien
- dommage d'avoir ouvert un petit pot en avance qui alors n'est plus sterile alors qu'en l'ouvrant à la dernière minute chez toi on garde un maximum de chance de conserver correctement le plat, même si en attendant il est je suppose gardé au frais
Surtout il vaut mieux un petit pot qui respecte l'âge de l'enfant plutôt que des chips et autres trucs non adaptés.

Si je trouve de mon devoir, en tant que pro petite enfance, de proposer du fait maison, des produits fraîchement préparés, et aussi parce que j'ai du temps pour le faire, que ça a un intérêt aussi pédagogique que de le faire en présence de l'enfant où on va pouvoir lui expliquer, lui montrer, parler des produits, les sentir, les toucher, tous manger la même chose et avoir l'odeur dans la maison qui correspond à ce qu'on mange etc en tant que Parent ce n'est pas grave du tout, surtout si l'enfant en grandissant a l'occasion de manger du frais ou chez Nounou ou le WE, le soir à la maison.

Les Parents ont souvent peur d'être mal jugés ce qui peut malheureusement les conduire alors à mentir, travestir la vérité... c'est dommage alors qu'il est si simple de dire "je n'ai pas le temps - je ne sais pas faire - je n'aime pas le faire" mais l'enfant a bien un repas complet et équilibré et en quantité suffisante c'est après tout le plus important. Certain Parents pensent que s'ils disent ça à Nounou ils seront catalogués comme de mauvais Parents alors qu'il y a 1000 et une très bonne façon d'apporter à son enfant tout ce qu'il faut.


----------



## Capri95 (2 Septembre 2022)

Pourtant c'est véridique
Mon mari c'est levé peu après, il m'a demandé si j'allais bien, je faisais une drôle de tête selon lui 😵
Je lui ai montré la seule réaction de mon mari ce fut " m... c'est pas possible, sérieux ? " 🤯
Moi "si, si je t'assure"  😅


----------



## Nanou91 (2 Septembre 2022)

GRISELDA
plus de 25 ans de métier et c'est la première fois qu'un PE fournit le repas.
Pour tous les autres durant ces 25 ans... (que dis-je, mon agrément va avoir 30 ans en février)..., c'est moi qui ai, et qui cuisine encore.
Ce contrat ne va même pas durer 2 mois. Alors pour être franche, je m'en contrefous un peu. Je ne vais pas créer des tensions inutiles avec le PE avec qui tout semble bien démarrer.
Juste effectivement que je trouve bête de s'embêter à transvaser.
Autant m'apporter 5 pots pour la semaine et voilà.... ça évitera en plus des oublis.... car un matin la maman a du refaire un aller retour car oublié..


----------



## Catie6432 (2 Septembre 2022)

Capri95 : c'est certain qu'ici il vaut mieux un petit pot adapté à l'enfant (âge, consistance ...) et pratique pour l'assistant(e) maternel(le) que cette "proposition culinaire" assez particulière ! 😮‍💨


----------



## elinounou42 (2 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,
une fois j'ai eue pour un petit de 15 mois pour son repas un concombre entier avec 1 boite de thon,  ,
et avec une petite boite de tupp avec des pâtes + yaourt et compote.


----------



## Chantou1 (2 Septembre 2022)

C’est ce qu’elle a dit au niveau alimentation de lui acheter des pots en fonction de son âge.

Il ne sait même pas manger un yaourt ! Comme un bébé de 4 mois qui apprend à la cuillère. Tout au bib 👎🏼👎🏼👎🏼

Ce soir c’est le papa, elle va tout lui expliquer que ce week-end qu’ils lui donnent en prenant le TEMPS car sinon elle va leur dire qu’elle arrête pour leur donner un déclic  … elle n’en peut plus … déjà il dort non stop jusqu’à 15h et ne veut pas manger ce qu’elle propose … et est HYPER GROS donc TRÈS LOURD… bonjour le dos ! Bon elle a réussi à y arriver malgré tout 1/2 assiette en y restant 30 minutes !


----------



## Perlimpimpine (2 Septembre 2022)

Bjr
Les deux loulous dont je m'occupe et qui ont juste quelques semaines d'écart ne mangent absolument pas pareil.
Ce sont les parents qui fournissent les repas. Les petits ont 13 mois et 14 mois. Celui de 14 mois est encore aux petits pots bledina 6mois, voire 8 mois si j'ai de la chance...et niveau variété, on repassera. J'ai déjà suggéré des pots avec des morceaux car il a tout plein de dents donc, plus facile pour mastiquer, mais non, des purées lisses!
Quant à la petite de 13 mois, les parents sont tops pour me prendre pour une quiche. Ils sont dans le délire ecolo et bio à fond parce que c'est mieux pour la santé etc etc, MAIS,  j'ai droit tous les jours à la portion de vache qui rit dans le repas! Pourquoi, mystère.... car la vache qui rit, euh, pour un bébé, où est l'intérêt ? Et s'agissant du repas, les parents m’assurent que ce sont eux qui cuisinent, si si, sauf que ce qu'il y a dans la boîte est strictement identique aux portions surgelées de la marque yooji ! Les mêmes mélanges et aspects.
Chacun donne ce qu'il veut à manger à son enfant, je m'en moque, mais ce qui fait doucement rire, c'est ce genre d'âneries qui ne sert à rien...😒


----------



## Chantou1 (2 Septembre 2022)

Une autre collègue une petite d’un an qui n’a jamais mangé de yaourt, petit-suisse, etc … car sa mère lui a présenté il y a 2 mois et comme la petite le rejetait, a conclu qu’elle n’aimait pas. Résultat la gamine mange tout le yaourt en ouvrant bien la bouche pour que ça aille + vite.

Idem le riz … « non elle rejette » ma collègue l’a mélangé avec d’autres  aliments, et la gamine a tout mangé. Donc info donnée à la maman qui va maintenant le faire et pourtant … c’est sa 2eme et en fin de congé parental 😬


----------



## liline17 (2 Septembre 2022)

Je ne propose de faire les repas que depuis 6 ou 7 ans, mais certains PE souhaitent fournir les repas, je trouve que globalement, les repas sont bien pensés et bien cuisinés, pas par tous les PE, mais par la plupart, je ne trouve pas que ce soit pire aujourd'hui qu'avant.
Je fais attention à ne pas travailler pour des PE négligents, même si ça ne se voit pas forcément lors de l'entretien.
C'est sur que j'ai parfois eu des surprises, mais ça reste anecdotique dans mon cas.
La pire cuisinière travaillait en crèche en tant que "cuisinière", (c'est aussi mon pire souvenir de PE)


----------



## Décibelle (2 Septembre 2022)

En ce moment, une petite fille de 2 ans qui a un appétit de moineau et qui est très difficile en matière de texture, n'accepte que les yaourts. Elle ne goûte même pas un fond de cuillère de son plat.

Les parents m'ont confié ne pas avoir la patience de la faire manger et de gérer le petit frère en même temps, donc c'est souvent yaourts pour le dîner. 
Sauf qu'ils ont eu une prise de conscience et ne donnent plus de yaourts pour le déjeuner. Ils lui mettent un fruit donc du coup elle n'a rien dans le ventre jusqu'au soir. 

Elle ne mange ni compte ni biscuit... Ni plat


----------



## kikine (2 Septembre 2022)

> Ils sont dans le délire ecolo et bio à fond parce que c'est mieux pour la santé etc etc


alors là laisse moi rire... mieux vaut (et de très loin) manger parfois du non bio en frais et cuisiné soi même que du bio tout préparé ultra transformé avec des Emachin et des conservateurs, et la palme conservé dans du plastique (avec transfert de molécules chimiques)....
j'dis ça.....


----------



## Griselda (2 Septembre 2022)

Et oui Nanou91 j'ai bien compris que tu as d'autant plus laissé porté les repas que c'est un contrat court, pour ne pas t’embêter à expliquer et tout ça.

Ce que je veux dire c'est que plus souvent qu'on ne le pense un Parent a peur d'être mal jugé c'est pourquoi il n'ose pas dire vraiment ce qu'il fait alors que s'il connaissait ta position sur le sujet et donc que loin de toi l'idée de mal juger à lui donner des petits pots tout le monde gagnerait en sérénité, à commencer par ce Parent. C'est dommage.


----------



## Marjolaine 1 (2 Septembre 2022)

chez ma collègue 
un petit 20 mois , son papa cuisinier 

toute la semaine petits pois ( conserve) et 3 surimis ……que dire !!!


----------



## incognito (2 Septembre 2022)

se dire qu'un cuisinier ne cuisinera pas forcément chez lui, c'est son boulot et parfois, voire souvent, la cuisine n'est pas leur lieu préféré quand ils sont chez eux.


----------



## Capri95 (2 Septembre 2022)

Je n'ai jamais jugé les PE sur les repas, on aime cuisiner ou pas ! on à le temps ou pas !
Mais c'est se moquer de nous, nous prendre pour des dindons que de faire des combines pareils.
Je préfère qu'on soit franc avec moi.
J'ai un PE actuellement qui d'entrée de jeu m'a dit " si vous pouvez faire les repas c'est pas notre fort " C'est honnête voilà ce qu'il faudrait un peu plus souvent pour éviter des situations rocambolesques.


----------



## B29 (2 Septembre 2022)

J'ai eu un enfant dont les parents étaient infirmiers, ils apportaient les repas. A 3 ans, le gamin mangeait toujours du mouliné, sur le pot il y avait les grammages de chaque ingrédient et il fallait lui donner à manger sinon il ne mangeait rien. Et le repas durait une heure..
J'avais beau le dire aux parents mais ils ne reagissaient pas. C'était le "petit roi)
J'ai démissionné


----------



## angèle1982 (2 Septembre 2022)

Déjà si c'est le PE qui fournit l'ass mat n'a rien à faire CUIRE juste réchauffé le plat non mais y a un problème là ! ils veulent apporter mais il faut faire cuire franchement on marche sur la tête !!!


----------



## Chantou1 (2 Septembre 2022)

Pour le parent qui veut des photos pour le rassurer ou autre, ma collègue lui a dit qu’elle n’était pas photographe et pour clore le sujet « que c’était interdit par la PMI » du coup il ne l’a pas gonflée ce matin avec les photos.

Tu fais une photo après il faut en faire tous les jours .. elle lui a dit « si vous voulez des photos, vous les faites vous-même » 😂

Elle est bientôt à la retraite donc elle n’en a rien à cirer.


----------



## Chouchou301 (3 Septembre 2022)

Une fois j'ai eu un bébé en garde, la maman disait vouloir faire les repas elle même et me vantait son "Thermotruc" qui était un accessoire magique, elle n'avait jamais autant et aussi bien cuisiné... (avant bébé c'était fruits et légumes bio, peu de viande, hypersportive, une vie très saine...)
Le petit n'avait que des pots du commerce, ne sortait pas ou peu en balade... "plus le temps"...

Je dis souvent "avant on a des principes, après on a des enfants..."


----------



## virmina (3 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,
Moi j'ai eu la palme pour un dépannage qui a duré 5 mois...
La petite avait 2 ans et demi et sur la semaine j'avais : pizza, kebab, pizza bolognaise, et sandwich triangle !! Et en dessert glace (a chaque repas)
Au bout de de 2 semaine j'ai tenté une approche en demandant si l'enfant avait une intolérance aux légumes, réponse "non non j'ai pas le temps"...
Alors même en ayant pas le temps je pense que les bledi truc auraient été plus adapté...
J'ai fini par avoir une amélioration : pizza, kebab, assiette préparer style blanquette de veau pour adultes mais jamais réussi à avoir des légumes.
C'est dommage car la petite regardait avec envie dans l'assiette des copains et des fois me réclamait des tomates ou autre...
J'avais bien sûr proposé de préparer les repas, ils n'ont jamais voulu.... Comme quoi 🤷🤷


----------



## angèle1982 (3 Septembre 2022)

Virmina j'ai connu avec une petite qui regardait les assiettes bien appétissantes de ses 2 copains copines (repas fait par moi à l'époque) et elle de malheureuses assiettes de marque X peu appétissantes et comme de la flotte beurk ! j'ai tenu 1 semaine car la petite me faisait pitié et je ne voulais pas lui donner quoi que soit en plus vis à vis des 2 autres PE qui eux me payaient ! alors j'ai pris mon courage à 2 mains j'ai expliqué à la maman A+ B que çà ne lui coûterait pas plus cher que ces assiettes dégueu elle a dit OK j'étais soulagée et pour moi et pour la petite !!!


----------



## MeliMelo (4 Septembre 2022)

Il faut déculpabiliser les parents d'apporter des petits pots, au moins il n'y a pas trop de saloperies dedans comme dans la plupart des plats transformés adultes, et ils respectent l'équilibre alimentaire des enfants. Mieux vaut un petit pot bio, qu'une purée de flocon et sa knacki. Les parents transvasant leurs petits pots, soient ils ont honte, soient ils culpabilisent... il faut les mettre en confiance, il n'y a pas à culpabiliser, à juger et il vaut mieux qu'ils emmènent le pot direct ça évite la prolifération des bactéries. A partir de la nourriture plus solide pour ma part en tout cas, je proposerai de fournir les repas, car les plats préparés bledichefs par exemple, c'est vraiment pas bon et ça évite les jalousies entre enfants avec des plats différents.


----------



## Nanou91 (4 Septembre 2022)

MeliMelo
Le contrat n'est qu'un dépannage de 6 semaines. Ensuite l'enfant va en crèche. Donc les parents lui donnent à manger ce qu'ils veulent, ça m'est totalement égal. je trouve juste ridicule de s'embêter à mettre le contenu d'un petit pot dans un tupperware. Je fais comme si je n'avais pas remarqué et comme ça personne ne culpabilise. Même pas moi.


----------



## nadber (8 Septembre 2022)

Personnellement cela fait 10 ans que je ne travaille qu'avec 2 enfants du même âge et je ne fais plus les repas. Mais je demande aux mamans de faire le repas 1 semaine sur 2 pour les 2 enfants, comme ça la semaine qui suit ils n'ont rien à faire. Cela permet aux enfants de goûter de tout et les mamans s'envoient quelques fois des texto en demandant si l'autre aime ceci ou cela. Une année,  j'ai gardé deux petits de déjà 16 mois et l'un ne mangeait que des petits pots et l'autre de tout en morceaux. La maman expérimentée a commencé la première à faire les repas et j'ai montré à l'autre le menu quand elle arrivait. Du coup c'est la mamie qui a fait pendant quelques temps et ensuite les parents s'y sont mis. Tout le monde était ravi !


----------



## mamytata (8 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour les filles et les garçons   

Le pire que j'ai eu en matière de nourriture pour un enfant de 2 ans : des boites de conserves, et oui vous avez bien lu, des raviolis, du cassoulet .... etc......  et la maman était ..........  assmat ......... trouvez l'erreur.


----------



## Angélique (11 Septembre 2022)

Bonsoir, dans mon livret d'accueil il est bien stipuler que les enfants mangent tous le même repas chez moi et que c'est une cuisine maison au maximum.
Conditions indiscutables


----------



## VirKill (12 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, transvaser un pot acheté dans une boite hermétique pas encore vécu en 22 ans ancienneté👌, les parents fournissent les repas  depuis très longtemps fait maison ou pas, ok pas de soucis sauf que j'ai eu un oubli de repas des parents pas eu le temps de faire les courses !!!! heureusement nounou à la rescousse.

Bon courage


----------

